
Why I recommend Flatiron School - melanarchy
https://medium.com/@turingschool/why-i-recommend-flatiron-school-c4695a7894b4
======
greenyoda
See related discussion of the NY Attorney General's press release:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15490598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15490598)

